
Billionaire Paul Singer Is Driving the Outsourcing of US Tech Jobs to Israel - zebrahead
https://www.mintpressnews.com/neocon-billionaire-paul-singer-driving-outsourcing-us-tech-jobs-israel/
======
Traster
To be honest there's not much to distinguish this article from any other
ignorant "DEY TOOK ERR JERBBS" But let me speak to the specifics I'm familiar
with.

>For example, Intel Corporation, which is the world’s second largest
manufacturer of semiconductor computer chips and is headquartered in
California, has long been a major employer in Israel, with over 10,000
employees in the Jewish state. However, earlier this year, Intel announced
that it would be investing $11 billion in a new factory in Israel and would
receive around $1 billion in an Israeli government grant for that investment.
Just a matter of months after Intel announced its major new investment in
Israel, it announced a new round of layoffs in the United States.

Intel's investment strategy is to invest in its growth drivers and to cut
costs in the product that aren't. So if you happen to be a team working on
Intel's 5G solutions - guess what? Bad news. If you happen to be working on
Intel's automotive solutions? Great news!

Guess where Intel's Autonomous Driving Group is based? That's right! Israel!
Guess where they're investing? Israel! Guess why? Because the ADG is there.
But why did they base the ADG there? They _didn 't_. They bought an Israeli
company that was already succesful.

But just to be clear - even if the articles examples weren't bullshit, the
underlying point is still wrong, no one is stealing anyone elses jobs, jobs
get created where innovation happens. If jobs aren't being created where you
are, maybe it's time to look at your own team.

~~~
xenospn
Same with those "R&D centers" that Facebook, Apple and Google opened up in
Israel, except they didn't. Google bought Waze, Facebook bought face.com and
Apple bought Anobit, and they all kinda turned into "Google Israel" and "Apple
Israel". Which is funny since there aren't even any Apple Stores in Israel.

------
xenospn
Israeli here. Although I can't comment on 8200 since I didn't serve there, I
did work with a lot of people who did. I didn't find them to have exceptional
skills when it comes to coding or engineering - it's mostly hype and marketing
that is designed to glorify the division.

I also have a slight issue with the article, since it claims thousands of jobs
were slashed in the US - yet Israel only has about 300k people working in
"high-tech", as it's called over there, with less than 10% of those in
software engineering, AND there's usually a severe shortage of those (multiple
job openings for every engineer).

